# Bewahrer / Kundschafter



## Ice Phoenix (28. Januar 2010)

Welche Attacken würdet ihr mir empfehlen zu skillen, wenn ich Bewahrer/Kundschafter werden will, mit Chiron als Beglieter?
Und ist es besser als Bewahrer/Kundi besser DD oder Tank zu sein?

Danke im Voraus,
Ice Phoenix


----------



## fdh64 (29. Januar 2010)

Hi,
als Bewahrer bist du weder DD noch Tank!

Ich spiele Bewahrer/Magier.

Im höheren Levelbreich kannst du mit deinem Dmg (selbst mein 10 LVL niederer Magier macht mehr dmg) nicht mithalten.

Als Tank, hast du zu wenig Verteidigung (vergleichbar mit dem Krieger, und der wird als DD eingesetzt).

Deine Pets halten im LVL 40/50 nur 2-3 Schläge der Moobs aus, dann sind sie hin, also im Solospiel solltest du der "Tank" für dein Pet sein, dass es wenigstens etwas Schaden austeilen kann.

Allerdings das Kundi-Pet kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Syndry (20. März 2010)

Hi, 

ich spiele selber einen Bewahrer/Kundi und hab folgendes geskillt.

Kraft des Baumgeistes immer auf Max.
Kraft der Eiche immer auf Max.
Geheimabkommen immer auf Max.

Da ich immer mit meinem Pet spiele geht es so weiter

Zentaurenpfeil immer 3-4 Stufen unter Max.
Elfengebet immer 3-4 Stufen unter Max.
Natürliche Lebensader immer 3-4 stufen unter Max.
Tierbändiger immer 3-4 Stufen unter Max.

Und schon hat man keine TP mehr über =)

Als reinen DD würde ich den Bewahrer auch nicht bezeichen als Tank ist er auch absolut fehl am Platz da er keine Aggroskills hat.

Er macht schon gut dmg aber an einen rictigen DD kommt er nicht ran dafür kann er Kette tragen und hat zum blocken sein Pet dabei.
Ich kann so 4-5 Monster beschäftigen ohne das ich in Stress verfalle im Solospiel.

MfG
Syndry


----------



## Ice Phoenix (31. März 2010)

Vielen Dank an alle!

Gruß
Ice Phoenix


----------

